# Yummy Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Jan 28, 2011)

This stuff is ridiculously GREAT, not good, but GREAT.  ABSOLUTELY the best combination of spices, salt and herbs for poultry.  

I cooked some on chicken strips the other day in a pan with some olive oil for sandwiches for my daughter and myself.  Sauteed, added provolone cheese and served on a kaiser roll.   WOW  the flavor combination is absolutely perfect for poultry and probably pork.  My daughter likes sauce on everything........she said 'Daddy this is awesome, no sauce required' and I agreed.  If you haven't tried the Yummy Chicken I would HIGHLY suggest you do so FAST in the future.......it takes chicken to a different level.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 29, 2011)

Double dittos Mr. Bucket Head. Brian got the Yummy Chcken nailed total. Even the Warden say yea so it bound to be right.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, no pics = no cook!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 29, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Sorry, no pics = no cook!



Thank a lot for calling me back yesterday......I needed your Bourbon knowledge and you FAILED ME WHEN I NEEDED YOU MOST!  Typical NY'er!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 29, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2qqcwgfu]Sorry, no pics = no cook!



Thank a lot for calling me back yesterday......I needed your Bourbon knowledge and you FAILED ME WHEN I NEEDED YOU MOST!  Typical NY'er![/quote:2qqcwgfu]


Just buy the cheap rot gut stuff you usually buy!    I sent a text this morning. Blanton's is what you want....it's not cheap, but it's damn smooth!


----------



## bknox (Feb 7, 2011)

Glad you liked it Larry. Also if you are looking for some really nice bourbon one of my new favorites is Four Roses out of Lawrenceburg KY. They make several and I think I have quality checked them all over the last several years. They are all really good but be prepared to drop 40 or 50 bucks.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 7, 2011)

Four Roses is real popular over on skid row. My Daddy ranked it right up next to Ten High. Which meant you didnt drink it unless it was free or something. Try Ezra Brooks. Its januine sour mash Bourbon. It tastes like Jack Daniels should but dont. Its aged to make it smooth and 90 proof for character. The only Sour Mash deserving of a cork. About half the price of Black Jack. It you want to go nuts mix it with coke. If you want to chill out and go to sleep mix it with crick water. Believe I will have a sip of it myself. Thanks for giving me such a brilliant idear. Salude.


----------



## bknox (Feb 7, 2011)

Big Wheel you must be mistaken. Four Roses is a very nice and not very cheap bourbon whisky. Hardly something you would find on skid row or being handed out. http://www.fourroses.us/


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmmm..they must have changed up their image over the years. Or else maybe I have it mixed up with 3 Roses or Gypsy Rose. That could be possible. My memory aint as good as it used to be. They claim brain cells do not rejuvenate once they have been slain.


----------



## bknox (Feb 7, 2011)

Gypsy Rose conjures up images of sleeping in the yard, that's for sure.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 7, 2011)

sour mash is not bourbon anyhow.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 8, 2011)

He's thinking of "Irish Rose"


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 8, 2011)

Well I have heard certain afficiandos say that unless a whiskey comes from Bourbon County  KY it aint bourbon blah blah blah. If so somebody needs to sue em cuz it say on the label of Ezra, "Kentucky Straight"
"Bourbon Whiskey" 
"Sour Mash' 
I may have to forward this off to Prez Osama and get the EPA on em. Hey Brian got the true poop on 4 Roses today from an old likker salesman who been in the bizness 31 years. He say it began life a cheap blend (meaning it mainly vodka like other blends) and peddled cheap as in the 9 buck per half gallon range. He say back in the 70's they quit selling it in the US. It was reincarnated fairly recently as a straight whiskey. He say it aint bad but way overpriced. Guess they trying to generate some snob appeal with the yups. Them high price tags is just the ticket on that deal. 

bigwheel




			
				DaleP said:
			
		

> sour mash is not bourbon anyhow.


----------



## bknox (Feb 8, 2011)

Bourbon can be sour mash and many are, but no longer does it have to come from Bourbon co. The basic rules are it has to be mostly made of corn (they use rice sometimes in it), it has to be 4 years aged in a new oak barrel and it must be made with limestone filtered water. Most bourbons are made in KY and many in Bourbon Co. but some now come from Ohio and other places.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 8, 2011)

Well thanks for that whiskey lesson. Swear this place is just like going off to college.


----------



## bknox (Feb 8, 2011)

Bigwheel, Here is one you may not know about either. MAkers MArk is the only bourbon with permission from the Scottish Gov't to spell Whiskey without an 'e'. They spell it ' just like scotches, 'whisky'


----------



## Griff (Feb 8, 2011)

I like Blantons when it comes to American corn whiskey.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> I like Blantons when it comes to American corn whiskey.


Amen to that! Did you know that they have different tops on their bottles, with horses in different poses like they are racing, and a different letter stamped on each cap to spell out Blanton's?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 9, 2011)

I continue to be astounded by all the knowledge of the devil's urine flowing around on here. This is bound to be part of the Masters program.


----------



## bknox (Feb 9, 2011)

LOL @ Bigwheel. I think my favorite right now for a bourbon is Four Rose's but a close second would be Basil & Hayden. McCormick, from Missouri, makes a decent un-aged straight corn whiskey. There are other flavored corn whiskeys that to me are more like cordials, like Cat Daddy out of Carolina that are ok if your looking for something sweeter.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 9, 2011)

Well I been on Ezra for the past 30 yrs or so..with occasional devolvements into Black Jack. Guess I stick with Darryl Royal's good advice and dance with who brung ya etc. Now speaking of cordials did not realize most of them are vodka based. Really surprised me on Baileys Irish Cream. Person would expect it to contain Irish Whiskey but it dont. Now Saint Brendens at half the price is based on Irish Whiskey. The Likker salesman say Baileys has a big advertising budget. Thats why it cost so much.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 10, 2011)

Love Blantons and I also have preference to Bakers...a consistent 107 proof...very nice!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 10, 2011)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Love Blantons and I also have preference to Bakers...a consistent 107 proof...very nice!


I've never had the Bakers. I drink Maker's a bit but after trying Blanton's, the rest just don't seem to cut it. My everyday, go to is Jim Beam Black, best bang for the buck!


----------



## Griff (Feb 10, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had noticed the different horses, but not the letters.


----------



## cliffhanger (Feb 10, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":2r5o5vrz]Love Blantons and I also have preference to Bakers...a consistent 107 proof...very nice!


I've never had the Bakers. I drink Maker's a bit but after trying Blanton's, the rest just don't seem to cut it. My everyday, go to is Jim Beam Black, best bang for the buck![/quote:2r5o5vrz]

Ahhh Jim Beam, brings back fond memories of my 23rd or so bday.  A friend was in town and decided to buy me shots of Mr. Beam every 10 or 20 minutes but we did them together so it wasn't like he was just trying to get me bombed (He must have eaten something because he was still standing by the end of the night).  So after about 10 shots over the course of maybe two hours my cab arrived and i proceeded to projectile vomit out the front door of the bar.  Hey at least it wasn't inside    I got home forgot that we had family in town so all of the sleeping arrangements were different.  Found my bed and landed on my sleeping parents and then found the bathroom floor until the morning.  For a couple of years I couldn't even smell jim beam without a small gag reflex setting in.


----------



## DaleP (Feb 12, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well I have heard certain afficiandos say that unless a whiskey comes from Bourbon County  KY it aint bourbon blah blah blah. If so somebody needs to sue em cuz it say on the label of Ezra, "Kentucky Straight"
> "Bourbon Whiskey"
> "Sour Mash'
> I may have to forward this off to Prez Osama and get the EPA on em. Hey Brian got the true poop on 4 Roses today from an old likker salesman who been in the bizness 31 years. He say it began life a cheap blend (meaning it mainly vodka like other blends) and peddled cheap as in the 9 buck per half gallon range. He say back in the 70's they quit selling it in the US. It was reincarnated fairly recently as a straight whiskey. He say it aint bad but way overpriced. Guess they trying to generate some snob appeal with the yups. Them high price tags is just the ticket on that deal.
> ...



You are full of sour mash arent you.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 12, 2011)

Actually been out of sour mash for a week or two. I drink mainly ice water with a splash of Franzia Chillable Red from the big cardboard box. It is the way Eyetalian chillins is taught to drink wine from an early age without going off to kindergarten snockered.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Actually been out of sour mash for a week or two. I drink mainly ice water with a splash of Franzia Chillable Red from the big cardboard box. It is the way Eyetalian chillins is taught to drink wine from an early age without going off to kindergarten snockered.




We actually used to drink it at my grand parents house mixed with coke!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 14, 2011)

Well dang..guess I have to give up my claim to having invented the world's first Wine Cooler. Back in high screwl there was a brand of wine available called Bali Hi (sic). It was real exotic fruity tasting like stuff from Hiwaya or Bora Bora etc. I got to pouring it over a big glass or ice then leaving a little room to dust it off with some 7-up. Wowser that stuff tasted good on a hot day when sitting around the swimming pool. Would get a person about as jicky as drinking beer all day.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 15, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well dang..guess I have to give up my claim to having invented the world's first Wine Cooler. Back in high screwl there was a brand of wine available called Bali Hi (sic). It was real exotic fruity tasting like stuff from Hiwaya or Bora Bora etc. I got to pouring it over a big glass or ice then leaving a little room to dust it off with some 7-up. Wowser that stuff tasted good on a hot day when sitting around the swimming pool. Would get a person about as jicky as drinking beer all day.




No need to give up your claim to fame. When you were in high school I wasn't even a twinkle in my fathers eyes!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 15, 2011)

Well I figgered your great grand parents had beat me to the punch with the wine and coke deal.


----------



## bellabrownn (May 10, 2011)

I just love chicken...When ever I am free at my home I supposed to cook new recipes....
I chicken is my favorite food dish..! Chicken fried rice is my favorite...! If any one know the different recipes for making the chicken then please share here...!!!! Thanks in advanced...!


----------



## bigwheel (May 10, 2011)

Well you looking for combo dishes or ala carte type stuff?


----------

